# Lidl Cycle computer/parts



## Downward (17 Aug 2009)

The Wireless one.
I have the comp but need the sensor and magnet for my 2nd bike. It is the one with HRM, Temp etc and was on sale about a year ago

Ta


----------



## Isla Valassi (24 Aug 2009)

I think I may have the sensor. Can you post a pic. of the computer?


----------



## Downward (25 Aug 2009)




----------



## Isla Valassi (25 Aug 2009)

Sorry Downward. I currently use the one shown. The spare sensor I have is from an earlier Lidl model and doesn't look like the one pictured.


----------



## HelenD123 (25 Aug 2009)

Unfortunately the sensor on mine broke. At least I think that's the problem. The computer still displays stuff.


----------



## Downward (26 Aug 2009)

Bummer
Damn these things they can do 2 bikes but you can't buy seperate
sensors !


----------



## Downward (31 Aug 2009)

Mr Bump


----------



## OLDSHUNTER (12 Sep 2009)

*lidl cycle computer*

hello read open post have a few of previouse model might be on same frequency as new model although they changed battery and magnet sensor. still might work' by looks of it they changed battery to reduce bulk and revamped magnet to smaller plastic type could still be on same frequency? let me no if you want p.s try leaving computer on mount as often as possible as it tend's to wear and then comp starts jumping which eventually leads to broken comp.


----------



## mattsccm (17 Sep 2009)

Mines the same. Even with a new battery nothing appears to be being sent to the display unit. can't complain as I had a year of soaking it and it lasted better than a Cateye I had. If any one gets one going, has a sensor that works or bright ideas please enlighten me.


----------

